# Frogs & Toads > Frogs >  White lipped tree frog

## Jace

I was at my usual petstore today, and for the past three months, they have had the same White Lipped Tree frog.  It started off about the size of a quarter, and is now about 3" svl, and a brown colour.  I am seriously considering trying my hand at a tree frog and was wondering if they have the same relative care as the WTF or the RETF?  And is brown a normal colour for a white-lipped?  S/he has been there for so long, I think I could give it a good home, but I want to make sure everything is set up proper before I sucker my partner into getting it  :Embarrassment: .  Thanks.

----------


## Kurt

White-lips are identical in care to White's. However, they are wild caught across the board, I know of no captive bred animals. Chances are it has some sort of gastroinstinal parasite load. The fact that it has grown, I suspect its not too much of a factor for it. They are usally more skittish then White's, probably because of their origin. Brown is a normal color for this animal if is in a dark situation, such as dim lighting or a dark colored enclosure.

----------


## Jace

Thanks Kurt.  I did not know that there are no captive bred of these types of frogs.  I prefer only captive bred, so now I am not sure I want to purchase this little one.  Maybe I will bring that fact up to my petstore as they may not be aware of that.  I will see how s/he is doing in a couple of weeks and make my decision then.  Thank you.

----------


## Kurt

You're quite welcome.

Oh BTW, they get huge! Their other common name is the giant treefrog.

----------


## Jace

Huge, eh?  I think I can handle that.  What size of enclosure should I think about if I do get him/her?  And being a tree frog, taller is better, right?

----------


## Kurt

Always. A twenty high would be the minimum for an adult of this species. More frogs, bigger enclosure.

----------


## eipper

I have bred L. infrafrenata on few occasions, Brown is usually a sign of stress in this species.

Cheers,
Scott

----------


## Jace

> I have bred L. infrafrenata on few occasions, Brown is usually a sign of stress in this species.
> 
> Cheers,
> Scott


 
Thanks, Scott, that does make sense.  S/he is not in an ideal enclosure and though there is growth, I can't imagine that she is very comfortable in her surroundings.  The more I think about it, the more I think I could give /himher a better set-up.  Is it possible to sex the frog at this size?  Thanks for any advice!

----------

